# Hypothyroid and MTHFR A1298C heterozygous



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

I posted on these boards once back in 2011...still searching a bit for some answers. Thought I'd get some feedback from this community again.

I just recently found out I am heterozygous for the MTHFR A1298C mutation; and, I've been hypothyroid since age 12. (I'm 37 currently)

So, I'm dealing with the usual fatigue, depression, general "don't feel goods". 

I wanted to get some thoughts on my last two rounds of "Thyroid" testing by my doctor:

Free T3 (1.71-3.71 pg/ml)

Free T4 (0.7-1.9 ng/dL

TSH (0.35-5.00 ulU/mL)

4/19/2016

2.7

1.1

1.32

2/17/2015

2.9

1.0

1.21

I'm currently on Levothyroxine 125 mcg. Sorry for the spreadsheet...I couldn't really find a way to clean it up much better to post.

Would love some thoughts on the Thyroid portion of my problem...and, if anyone has any experience with the MTHFR mutation along with Hypothyroidism, even better!


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry just realized the spreadsheet didn't come thru properly at all. Here are the numbers:

Free T3 (1.71-3.71 pg/ml)

2.7 on 4/19/16

2.9 on 2/17/16

Free T4 (0.7-1.9 ng/dL

1.1 on 4/19/16

1.0 on 2/17/16

TSH (0.35-5.00 ulU/mL)

1.32 on 4/19/16

1.21 on 2/17/15


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You definitely need a bump up in your Levo. Both your Free T3 and Free T4 are low, which can explain a lot your symptoms.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> MTHFR


I'm not sure how it's connected to thyroid.

I had Hashitoxicosis and have that gene.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

jenny v said:


> You definitely need a bump up in your Levo. Both your Free T3 and Free T4 are low, which can explain a lot your symptoms.


Just curious. Are there any tools that any of you are or have used that help find "optimal" numbers within your test ranges? My doctor's have always been find with keeping me within the "normal" range. But, I realize now that that is not necessary going to help me "feel" better.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There probably aren't any "tools" really, but the goal is to get your frees somewhere between the 50%-75% mark of the range.

So, for your free t3, you'll want your number somewhere between 2.71 and 3.21.

For your free t4, you'll want your number somewhere between 1.3 and 1.6.

Sometimes, tracking your lab results with your symptoms will help you better understand if you are someone who should be shooting for closer to the 50% mark or the 75% mark (some people can start to feel slightly hyper near the 75% mark).


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking for some opinions based on your experiences. Does it "appear" that I'm converting T4 to T3 properly, based on my labs?

Reason I ask...I've heard such mixed results with some folks feeling great on just synthetic T4 meds (Synthroid), with others swearing by dissecated (Armour) thyroid meds....and, yet again others feeling great on synthetic T4 and T3 (Cymotel) meds.

My doctor sounds willing to give Armour a shot...but, from most of what I've read...I might just need a bump up in the Synthroid to get my labs up a bit. Might make a bigger difference, without changing everything!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T3 (1.71-3.71 pg/ml)
> 
> 2.7 on 4/19/16
> 
> ...


1/2-3/4 ranges

FT-4 1.3-1.6

FT-3 2.71-3.21

Based on your labs above, because of the FT-3 being above 1/2 range, it appears that you may be a good converter.

Once your levothyroxine is increased - test again and see if the trend continues.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> I'm not sure how it's connected to thyroid.
> 
> I had Hashitoxicosis and have that gene.


Thank you for the multiple responses. Just an FYI. The reason I mentioned the MTHFR mutation is that it can cause very similar symptoms to hypothyroidism symptoms. It's likely something worth looking into if anyone has thyroid issues/symptoms that don't want to go away, or get better. I'm hoping by supplementing for my MTHFR mutation, and getting my thyroid meds "right", perhaps I can start to feel normal one of these days.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Quick update. I convinced my doctor to increase my Levo from 125 to 137 mcg to see if that might help get me into a better "feel good" range. About 4-5 weeks in to the new dosage, are started with pretty severe bloating, and gained about 5-7lbs out of nowhere (no other changes to diet or lifestyle). So, I backed down to the 125 mcg for the time being.

Not looking to stop the fight. I asked my doctor to try making the switch to Armour Thyroid. He agreed. Looking to start me on 60mg (and, work up if necessary, I'm assuming?)

Anyone have any comments regarding this change? Looking for any insight as to what I should expect making this change. (I've been on Synthroid/Levothyroxine for 26 years now)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You'll probably need a few dose increases along the way, so don't be surprised if it's a long process. Also, make sure they are running both FT3 and FT4 every time you do labs and aren't dosing you off of TSH. Hopefully this new med will work for you!


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Doing a bit more research, I've discovered a few Armour to Synthroid conversion charts. (I've also read that these charts aren't necessarily the most accurate way to sort out dosages. But, it's a starting point at least.) Looks like the 60mg (1-grain) shows to be equal to 100mcg of Synthroid. That's a bit less than what I've been taking over the years. I was on 112 mcg for the majority of the last 26 years. Just bumped up to 125mcg on a bit of a whim. Never really noticed a difference. Labs have always been pretty samey (see my 2nd post above).

I'd like to hear from any of you that have made the transition from a similar dosage of Synthroid, to Armour. Where did your "sweet spot" end up being? 1 grain, 1.5 grains, 2 grains? Etc.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry, I think I keep asking the same question (different ways). But, how likely do you think it would be for me to stay on the 1-grain NPT after having been on 112 and 125 mcg Levo for years? I'm just curious if I should expect to need to bump up...if so...how quickly will I start to notice?

I'm guessing I should stop worrying...and, just wait the 6-weeks my doctor has suggested, and see how the labs look then. I just have a feeling I'm going to wish I could bump up 1/2 a grain or so before the end of this 6-weeks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thyroid stuff is a sllllllllllllllllllllow and steady process. You might need to be bumped up, but over-shooting your "sweet spot" is much worse than being under-medicated and making increases along the way.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Thyroid stuff is a sllllllllllllllllllllow and steady process. You might need to be bumped up, but over-shooting your "sweet spot" is much worse than being under-medicated and making increases along the way.


Right on. It's crazy to think I've been on medication for hypothyroidism for almost 26 years now, yet I'm just now starting to really learn about it...and, start to try to take control of my on situation. Thanks for the response. Much appreciated. (I know I just need to slow down, and let the process play out.  )


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Hope I'm not bouncing around with too many subjects here...but, what type of supplements are all of you (hypothyroid) folks taking?

I've been on 2000IU of Vitamin D daily for a few years now (found a bit of a deficiency). And, I've recently started taking Pure Encapsulations O.N.E Multivitamin. (I have to be a bit careful what variety of B vitamins I take, with the MTHFR 1298C mutation).

Just wondered what everyone was taking to help with overall health, and perhaps anything that helps with symptoms?


----------



## macejaran (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi! Based on your labs, it appears that you may be a good converter. Once you increase your levothyroxine, it definitely work on your hypothyroid. Make sure you test again.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Posting another update:

Free T3 (1.71-3.71 pg/ml)

2.7 on 4/19/16

2.9 on 2/17/16

3.26 on 8/15/16

Free T4 (0.7-1.9 ng/dL

1.1 on 4/19/16

1.0 on 2/17/16

0.80 on 8/15/16

TSH (0.35-5.00 ulU/mL)

1.32 on 4/19/16

1.21 on 2/17/15

2.32 on 8/15/16

Anti-TPO (0.00-5.6 IU/mL)

<0.5 on 8/15/16

I just had the requested the Anti-TPO and Reverse T3 (don't have these just yet for some reason).

This was after going from 125/137 mcg Synthroid, to 1-grain NP Thyroid (Amour).

I felt a bit better the first week or two of the NP Thyroid, but fatigue settle in pretty good afterwards. But, I stuck it out to get the lab results.

Just wanted to get some thoughts?


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

atryko said:


> Posting another update:
> 
> Free T3 (1.71-3.71 pg/ml)
> 
> ...


OK, finally got my Reverse T3 results to go along with the above.

Reverse T3 (9.0 - 27.0 ng/dL)

11.40 on 8/15/16


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your Reverse T3 is good, it should be in the lower part of the range and yours is. Could you double check that Free T3 range? The range seems a little narrow to me, but I could be wrong.

Have you had your vitamin D or an iron panel run lately?


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

jenny v said:


> Your Reverse T3 is good, it should be in the lower part of the range and yours is. Could you double check that Free T3 range? The range seems a little narrow to me, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Have you had your vitamin D or an iron panel run lately?


I confirmed the range on the Free T3, looks correct @ (1.71 - 3.71 pg/mL).

It's been a while on the Vitamin D and Iron. I do take 2000 IU Vitamin D daily. Have done so for the last several years at advice of a Rheumatologist; consulted for general pain. Vitamin D was a bit low...also had a positive ANA test, but it resulted in basically nothing once they drilled down further.

Here's the Vitamin D testing from several years back...sorry it's a bit long:

Total : 32 ng/mL Ref Range: 30 - 100 
NOTE: <10 - deficiency
NOTE: 10-30 - insufficiency
NOTE: 30-100 - sufficiency
NOTE: >100 - possible toxicity
D2 : 2 ng/mL 
D3 : 30 ng/mL 
Info: This test developed and it's performance characteristic determined by SFH laboratory. It has not been cleared or approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. The FDA has determined that such clearance is not necessary. This test is used 
for clinical purposes. It should not be regarded as investigational or for research. This laboratory is certified under the Clinical Laboratory Improvement Amendments of 1988 ("CLIA") as qualified to perform high-complexity testing 
Ref Lab: Center for Genetic Testing at Saint Francis


----------



## Nala (Aug 26, 2016)

When my endocrinologist kept telling me my labs were fine and I kept hunting for answers, I found this website: 
http://www.drrind.com/therapies/thyroid-scale

It helped explain the relationship of his these are positioned relative to each other.

I had been on Syntrhoid alone for years. The dosage had to constantly be adjusted. I finally begged my endocrinologist to give me Armour. Reluctantly, he agreed. In days I felt the best I had in a LONG time. I had more energy, I was able to excerice and lost 10 pounds in a month. Note: I was hypothyroid.

Then this endocrinologist dropped my insurance. When I found a new endocrinologist, he did an ultrasound and found I only had a sliver of thyroid left. He agreed to keep giving me T3; however, would not prescribe any of the "natural" thyroid medications saying the synthetic versions are bio-identical now. I really wasn't happy about going back to Synthroid, but figured since he was adding T3, it should be okay.

I need to eat gluten-free. Are Synthroid and T3 gluten free? There's mixed information out there about whether they contain gluten or not depending on where they are made. The reason I mention gluten at all is gluten intolerance and celiac can both present with very similar symptoms.

I've been digging into chemical sensitivities which I found are related to methylation pathway and the ability to detoxify. This has led me to look into the MTHFR or other metabolic gene variations. IMHO, it's not a one size fits all approach. You really need to understand the ACTIVE level of nutrients in your body and not just the intake levels. For example, my B12 was extremely high. I was taking cyanocobalamin. I switched to the methyl B12 and that has helped somewhat. I' awaiting test results before any other changes are made to my doctor prescribed vitamin levels.

My bigger concern right now is if synthetic bio-identical medications are fully utilized by a body with genetic variations, or is this just seen as a toxin?

Since going back to Synthroid and T3, my chemical sensitivities have gotten worse, I've had more migraines, and my weight loss has dramatically a slowed. So, there's something going on. It's a puzzle I'm determined to solve.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

All of your comments are much appreciated. I intend on getting more thorough testing to see if I can get my hormones/vitamin deficiencies (or, overages at it may be) in check. I really think I'm on the right track now with the switch to the NP Thyroid.

@ Nala: I'm supplementing with a methyl-B12 supplement as well (HS Fighters is what I've found to work best for me, so far.). I'm trying to take small steps with my changes in supplementation and medications. I don't want to find something that works, but not know exactly which step helped.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Been a while since I've had a chance to get on this board, let alone post.

Quick update. My doctor was keen to put me on Armour Thyroid. Started on 60mg, then bumped up to 90mg. But, after my recent test results, would like to bump me back to 60mg. My current labs do look a bit weird to me too. Thought I'd post on here to get your thoughts:

Free T3 = 4.20 (range 1.71 - 3.71 pg/ml)

Free T4 = 0.8 (range 0.7 - 1.9 ng/dL)

TSH = 0.17 (range 0.35 - 5.00 ulU/mL)

I didn't request reverse numbers, nor the ones associated with autoimmune...so, I didn't get new results there. But, you can see my previous results up a ways in this thread.

Looking forward to your thoughts?

(FYI, I don't feel the greatest. Fatigue, trouble losing weight, muscle pain weakness, etc.)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When did you take your meds in relation to when the blood was draw?

You do appear over medicated based upon that free t3 result. Your free t4 and tsh will naturally become suppressed when taking desiccated meds.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> When did you take your meds in relation to when the blood was draw?
> 
> You do appear over medicated based upon that free t3 result. Your free t4 and tsh will naturally become suppressed when taking desiccated meds.


Took my meds at 5:30 am. Blood drawn around 7:30 am.

I know it's usually the opposite...but, would being over medicated cause weight gain, or difficulty dropping said weight gain? Just curious.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, it could cause all that.

I would ask to re-run your bloodwork, but this time take your meds AFTER the blood draw. It'll give you more accurate results.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Yes, it could cause all that.
> 
> I would ask to re-run your bloodwork, but this time take your meds AFTER the blood draw. It'll give you more accurate results.


Right on. I'll certainly do my next bloodwork before taking my meds.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would also push for a reverse T3 test when you do labs again. Sometimes when the FT3 is high but you're also experiencing hypo symptoms it can be because the medication is building up in your system and not being utilized in your cells, hence a high rT3.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

I was on Synthroid 112mcg for years, then 125mcg in more recent years prior to switching to the NDT. I find it a little weird that I'm having to back down from the 90 to the 60 on the NDT due to my labs showing me to be overmedicated. I assume it's just the addition of the T3 in the NDT that making the difference here?


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a question for those of you that have gone up and/or down with your thyroid med dosages. I'm in week 5 of having gone from 90mg back to 60mg of the NDT...and, this might be the worst I've felt overall in a really long time. Lots of joint pain, really low energy, and overall terrible mood. Is this more indicative of just a change in meds? Or, does this sound like I might've backed off too far with the meds? (I did have my last labs shortly after taking my meds, like a dummy.) I'm wondering if we backed my meds off based on skewed labs. Or, perhaps I'm just being impatient and just need to hope for some more clarity on my next labs in a week or so. Thoughts?


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

atryko said:


> I just recently found out I am heterozygous for the MTHFR A1298C mutation; and, I've been hypothyroid since age 12.


This mutation is actually discussed a lot at Stop the thyroid Madness website and FB groups. I don't understand it personally but know a lot of people have to contend with it and I think it relates to how you process iron, which is needed for thyroid metabolism? Anyway it's related to thyroid levels, maybe take a look around there if you're still looking for more info.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Sabrina said:


> This mutation is actually discussed a lot at Stop the thyroid Madness website and FB groups. I don't understand it personally but know a lot of people have to contend with it and I think it relates to how you process iron, which is needed for thyroid metabolism? Anyway it's related to thyroid levels, maybe take a look around there if you're still looking for more info.


Thank you for the suggestion. I've looked on that website before, but honestly did not dig very deeply. I think I'll have another look now.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

https://stopthethyroidmadness.com/mthfr/


----------



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

Did they put you on anything for MTHFR? Methyl-Folate? I think I have it (and hypo) but last round of tests my endo "forgot" to order it. I was thinking I might start methyl-folate and see if I feel better.

I see you are a low FT4, normal FT3 and normal TSH kind of hyp... I am a low FT4, low FT3, and inconsistent TSH kind of hypo... but I'm not really sure what that all means!



atryko said:


> I just recently found out I am heterozygous for the MTHFR A1298C mutation; and, I've been hypothyroid since age 12. (I'm 37 currently)
> 
> ....
> 
> if anyone has any experience with the MTHFR mutation along with Hypothyroidism, even better!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm still not convinced I should run down the MTHFR treatment rabbit hole - I also have the mutation.

My family history does not support this genetic mutation - dad died of infection after a stroke at 89 and mom is trucking along at 94 1/2 with a bone infection no doubt.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Alyssa726 said:


> Did they put you on anything for MTHFR? Methyl-Folate? I think I have it (and hypo) but last round of tests my endo "forgot" to order it. I was thinking I might start methyl-folate and see if I feel better.
> 
> I see you are a low FT4, normal FT3 and normal TSH kind of hyp... I am a low FT4, low FT3, and inconsistent TSH kind of hypo... but I'm not really sure what that all means!


The Endo I was seeing at the time (I no longer see her, as I think she was a bit of a quack), wanted to put me on Metanx and Vascepa. The Metanx has a ridiculous amount of methylfolate in it, and is super-expensive. I ended up finding something onlne (HS Fighters). It has a moderate amount of methylfolate in it (800mcg metafolin). The Vascepa is also very cost prohibitive, and essentially a Rx fish oil (EPA) pill. The Vascepa was recommended more for my family history of heart issues. The Metanx was based on the MTHFR.

Side note: I found a Rx (Podiapn) that was similar to the Metanx. But, it made me feel terrible. Folate is a hard vitamin to find a good sweet-spot with. Good luck if you go down that road.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> I'm still not convinced I should run down the MTHFR treatment rabbit hole - I also have the mutation.
> 
> My family history does not support this genetic mutation - dad died of infection after a stroke at 89 and mom is trucking along at 94 1/2 with a bone infection no doubt.


Which exact form of the mutation do you have? Some are far worse then others. Mine is one of the more mild forms, thank goodness.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I have no idea.

After receiving insurance billing ( and rejected pmt) for over $9k of testing with this " integrative" doctor I never went back. Felt he was simply using me and my insurance fraudulently.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> After receiving insurance billing ( and rejected pmt) for over $9k of testing with this " integrative" doctor I never went back. Felt he was simply using me and my insurance fraudulently.


Yikes! That's crazy, and terrible. I actually found out about my mutation when my previous Endo ordered what was basically a heart-related set of tests. It was thru the Oklahoma Heart Institute. And, it happened to test for a handful of genetic mutations including the MTHFR. Didn't cost me a thing. I'll see if I can dig up the testing paperwork and see if the test had a name. Perhaps there's a related "institute" near where you live that you could potentially request this testing for less than 9K.  LOL


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> After receiving insurance billing ( and rejected pmt) for over $9k of testing with this " integrative" doctor I never went back. Felt he was simply using me and my insurance fraudulently.





atryko said:


> Yikes! That's crazy, and terrible. I actually found out about my mutation when my previous Endo ordered what was basically a heart-related set of tests. It was thru the Oklahoma Heart Institute. And, it happened to test for a handful of genetic mutations including the MTHFR. Didn't cost me a thing. I'll see if I can dig up the testing paperwork and see if the test had a name. Perhaps there's a related "institute" near where you live that you could potentially request this testing for less than 9K.  LOL


OK, it was back in 2013 when I got the testing. But, I was still able to track down the testing lab. https://truehealthdiag.com/ This is the lab that the Oklahoma Heart Institute used for my testing. It appears the testing they used was a combo of several of the testing available from this lab. Mostly the cardiovascular and genetic portion. You might have a look, see if there's an option to use the lab on your own. I have no idea of the cost. Like I said before, it was all done under insurance at the time. Good luck!


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

atryko said:


> Been a while since I've had a chance to get on this board, let alone post.
> 
> Quick update. My doctor was keen to put me on Armour Thyroid. Started on 60mg, then bumped up to 90mg. But, after my recent test results, would like to bump me back to 60mg. My current labs do look a bit weird to me too. Thought I'd post on here to get your thoughts:
> 
> ...


Just got some new test results:

Free T3 = 2.13 (range 1.71 - 3.71 pg/ml)

Free T4 = 0.7 (range 0.7 - 1.9 ng/dL)

TSH = 3.73 (range 0.35 - 5.00 ulU/mL)

Also, I had my Vit. D, B12, and Testosterone labs done:

Vit. D = 48.4 ng/mL (30-96 - Sufficient)

B12 = 1098 pg/mL (213-816 pg/mL) <-- Doc recommended I cut my B12 supplementation by 1/3 or 1/2.

Total Test. = 310 ng/dL (240 - 871 ng/dL)

SHBG = 16 nmol/L (11-78 nmol/L)

Free Test. = 87.7 pg/mL (47.0 - 244.0 pg/mL)

I feel OK-ish. Hard to say if I feel better or worse compared to the previous results. Anyone have any thoughts on my new labs?

Edit: Doc recommends staying put with the 60mg NDT meds.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t3 should be somewhere between 2.71-3.21. Right now you look a bit low.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Your free t3 should be somewhere between 2.71-3.21. Right now you look a bit low.


I don't think there's an in-between for the NDT meds between 60 and 90 mg. I am a bit too low now, but was a bit too high before on the 90, and I felt it then. I'm not sure what to even ask to do at this point. I doubt my doc will want to go back on the 90...and, I'm not too sure I want to go that high again.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't take NDT, so I'm no expert but can you alternate doses? 60 one day and 90 the next? Or something like that?


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I don't take NDT, so I'm no expert but can you alternate doses? 60 one day and 90 the next? Or something like that?


I bet I could probably do something along those lines. I have a bunch of 90 left after the re-dose. But, I probably need to see about getting my doc on board with me doing something like that. So, I don't run into issues getting my meds refilled. I guess all I can do is ask.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you cut your NDT pills or are they capsules? Maybe you could try cutting a 60 in 4 parts (so four 15 parts) and take a 60 and one of the quarters so you go up to 75?


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

Atryko, I have been on t4 meds for 42 years and like you have pretty much struggled with symptoms the entire time. Also, like you I have learned more in the past 10 years than in the previous 32. And got very tired of my doctors telling me nothing is wrong. I literally gave up for quite a while. But I am finally trying now. Good luck to us all!


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

jenny v said:


> Can you cut your NDT pills or are they capsules? Maybe you could try cutting a 60 in 4 parts (so four 15 parts) and take a 60 and one of the quarters so you go up to 75?


My doc found an in-between dosing option via the Nature Throid brand. (1 ¼ Grain (81.25 mg) 47.5 mcg T4, 11.25 mcg T3.) Going to give this a go, and see how it works...once my pharmacy is able to get it (out of stock at the moment *sigh*).


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

Just had another lab result come over. Looks like they don't all come over at the same time. LOL

Reverse T3

8/15/16 = 11.4

9/06/17 = 10.8

(9.0 - 27.0 ng/dL reference range)

I honestly have no idea if this is a good, bad or in between number. Anyone have any experience or thoughts regarding Reverse-T3?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, reverse T3 always takes longer to come back. That's a good number, though! You don't want it higher than about 14 or so, so you're in a good place there.


----------



## atryko (Sep 10, 2011)

jenny v said:


> Yeah, reverse T3 always takes longer to come back. That's a good number, though! You don't want it higher than about 14 or so, so you're in a good place there.


I'm hoping my new dose will help get my Free T3 back into that upper 1/3 without pushing the Reverse T3 too far. I'm guessing it'll fall somewhere between the two labs I've had so far, which should still be good. This thyroid stuff sure is finicky.


----------

